
Don Dodge on the tech bubble - DanielRibeiro
http://swombat.com/2011/4/26/don-dodge-bubble
======
richcollins
Retail investors and the like are always the ones left standing when the music
stops. I doubt that it will be any different this time:

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870449500457626...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704495004576264730149910442.html)

------
kevin_morrill
This says nothing about the capital and talent misallocation that bubbles
cost. That opportunity cost is invisible, but something we on Hacker News are
paying the price for.

------
vipivip
Tech bubbles are great for innovation, take advantage of the situation.

------
sabat
An uptick after a huge downturn does not a "bubble" make. Upticks don't
"burst".

~~~
wyclif
No. The reason this isn't a mere "uptick" is because of the giant, crazy
valuations. Think companies like Color. Think Facebook. These are not
incremental in nature.

~~~
sabat
Facebook's valuation is not giant or crazy given its size and influence.
Color's may be, but time has yet to tell. The bottom line: we are seeing some
big valuations, but they're not universal. Most companies are getting an
average of $6-10M in A-round funding. They're not doing IPOs without
profitability, and institutional investment is proportionally small.

That's why calling this a "bubble" is incorrect and irresponsible.

